# Straps not arrived after 9 days



## gsxr (Mar 15, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has ordered from zulugloves recently, I've now been waiting 9 days for my order and no reply to 2 emails, there is no phone number on there website, I only ordered from them to give British companies a chance on the big named branded stuff, and it's not looking good atm.

Cheers


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

gloves from sports direct would be just as beneficial. but then again gloves aren't worth it in the first place imo


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

halfinked said:


> gloves from sports direct would be just as beneficial. but then again gloves aren't worth it in the first place imo


 Gloves have no place in training, end of discussion.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Thread title says straps not gloves...


----------



## gsxr (Mar 15, 2015)

Well it's looking like I'll have to put this one down to experience, still no delivery or email reply, I'd advise people not to order from zuluglove.com ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gsxr said:


> Well it's looking like I'll have to put this one down to experience, still no delivery or email reply, I'd advise people not to order from zuluglove.com ?


 Did you pay with a credit card? Phone your credit card company if you did and you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if op has bought gloves as mentioned or straps as the title suggests?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Does anyone know if op has bought gloves as mentioned or straps as the title suggests?


 From his avi looks like he got a motorbike.......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

At no point does the OP mention buying gloves.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Does anyone know if op has bought gloves as mentioned or straps as the title suggests?


 i think he opted for the zulustraps in the end


----------



## gsxr (Mar 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I paid with my debit card so I can't get the cc company to issue a charge back, straps by the way not gloves, maybe some confusion with the Web address.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

gsxr said:


> Unfortunately I paid with my debit card so I can't get the cc company to issue a charge back, straps by the way not gloves, maybe some confusion with the Web address.


 Charge backs also work on debit cards. Go into your branch and ask to start one.


----------



## gsxr (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok cheers Dave, never knew that.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

gsxr said:


> Ok cheers Dave, never knew that.


 That's why he's known as sneaky Dave.


----------



## gsxr (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, bit of a result this evening, emails received this evening:

Hi Jason

We will just send another pair in the morning no problem.

Lloyd [email protected]



> -----Original
> To: [email protected]
> Date: 20/07/2016 06:46
> Subject: Re: Your Order at zuluglove.com
> ...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

gsxr said:


> Well, bit of a result this evening, emails received this evening:
> 
> Hi Jason
> 
> ...


 Did your straps arrive in ordered a belt over a week ago and haven't heard a word off zuluglove


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Did your straps arrive in ordered a belt over a week ago and haven't heard a word off zuluglove


 Wouldn't order anything from a website that doesn't have contact number and registered address on it tbh. Either conmen or opperating from their mothers bedroom.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't order anything from a website that doesn't have contact number and registered address on it tbh. Either conmen or opperating from their mothers bedroom.


 Mate zuluglove have been recommended by many powerlifters iv had wrist wraps from them a few times and they are brilliant and never had problems it's a shame because the kit is top notch


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Mate zuluglove have been recommended by many powerlifters iv had wrist wraps from them a few times and they are brilliant and never had problems it's a shame because the kit is top notch


 Ahh fair enough. Wonder if they just have a very small stock holding and get stuff shipped in from abroad.


----------

